# مجموعة اسطوانات للتصميم الميكانيكي



## almohandis1985 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

إخواني الكرام يسعدني أن أقدم لكم مجموعة اسطوانات للتصميم الميكانيكي كنت قد رفعت هذا الموضوع سابقاً و لكن حدث خطأ غير مقصود مني فأرجو المعذرة و إليكم الروابط:
رابط الإسطوانة الأولى
Cd1:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=79WRB4WF
رابط الإسطوانة الثانية
CD2:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZCJDZUFG
عدد الإسطوانات خمسة تم رفع إسطوانتين و جاري رفع الثلاث إسطوانات الباقية
أسأل الله أن يتم الإستفادة منها و أسألكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق


----------



## أبوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*رااااااااائع*

1024 شكر
فعلاً حاجة جميلة جداً
تعليم فيديو عربي للتصميم الميكانيكي
لا لا لا .... ده كتير علينا
يا ريت تكملنا باقي الاسطوانات وجزاك الله خيراً
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## فراس بشناق (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جهد مميز منكم
نرجو تواصل العطاء


----------



## almohandis1985 (13 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً على ردودكم الجميلة و ده رابط الإسطوانة الثالثة:
Cd3:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7E1KEEE


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيرا


----------



## فراس بشناق (14 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت لو تنزلهم على موقع اخر لانه كتير بطيء وبعلق
وشكرا


----------



## أبوعبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*آسف هنتقل عليك*

الاسطوانة الأولى تبدأ بمقدمة التصميم لكن الجزء الثاني في المقدمة فأين الجزء الأول
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## أبوعبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2009)

يا رييت لو عندك أي شروحات في التخصص بهذا الاسلوب ترفعها

ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على الاسطوانات وبارك الله فيك ورزقك الجنة
الدعاء المستحب على قلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في اوقات رمضان هو
((((انك عفوا كريم تحب العفو فاعفو عني)))) صدق رسول الله


----------



## أبوعبدالله (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*1024 شكر*

تم تحميل الثلاث اسطوانات وهي تعمل بصورة جيدة 
في انتظار باقي الاسطوانات 
وشروحات اخرى ان وجد

عفا الله عنك وأدخلك الجنة بسلام من غير سابقة عذاب ولا مناقشة حساب
وجمعنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة​


----------



## enmfg (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## almohandis1985 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

و ده رابط الإسطوانة الرابعة:
Cd4:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PMBN5IC0


----------



## almohandis1985 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

و ده رابط الإسطوانة الرابعة:
Cd4:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PMBN5IC0

و جاري رفع الإسطوانة الأخيرة


----------



## almohandis1985 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

و ده رابط الإسطوانة الخامسة و الأخيرة:
Cd5:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N86KWXN9

أرجو من الله أن تكون الإسطوانات قد نالت إعجابكم 
بالنسب *للأخ أبو العريف *هذه هي كل الإسطوانات الموجودة عندي في الوقت الحالي و إذا وقعت بين يدي إسطوانات جديدة فسأقوم برفعها لكم إن شاء الله و معذرة للخطأ الغير مقصود في تكرار الإسطوانة الرابعة.


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك يا هندسة وجاري التحميل


----------



## Al_Mohandes (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على مجهودك اخوي الكريم
ممكن رفع الاسطوانات على موقع الرابد شير
لان ميجا ابلود محظور بالسعودية
وشكرا


----------



## almohandis1985 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

سأحاول يا أخي و لكن هذا سيتطلب بعض الوقت


----------



## Al_Mohandes (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير اخوي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## almohandis1985 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم Al_Mohandes حاولت رفع الملفات على موقع الرابيدشير و لكن للأسف الموقع لا يقبل تحميل أي ملف مساحته أكبر من 200 ميجا و معظم الملفات المرفوعة مساحتها أكبر من 200 ميجا كنت أتمنى أساعدك و لكن إذا كان عندك موقع مناسب غير الرابيد شير ممكن تكتبلي الرابط و انا ارفعلك المفات عليه إن شاء الله.


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (15 سبتمبر 2009)

ررااااااااااااائع وجزاك الله كل خير تم تحميل الأولى وجارى تحميل الثانية


----------



## Al_Mohandes (20 سبتمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم ممكن يا اخي الكريم رفع الاسطوانات على هذا الموقع وحسب مافهمته انه يسمح بتحميل الملفات الي حد اقصاه 300 ميجا
واسف على التأخير وكل عام وانت بخير و عيد الجميع مبارك

http://www.filefactory.com/


----------



## bouchech (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك
*


----------



## م0 عادل هاشم (21 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع أكثر من رائع
أرجو تثبيته


----------



## أبوالخير حنفى (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## اب جقادو (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وكتر من امثالك


----------



## almohandis1985 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً على الردود الجميلة و يارب نعمل جميعا من أجل رفع راية الأمة العربية عاليا 
و جاري رفع الإسطوانات على موقع filefactory حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## Al_Mohandes (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا اخوي almohandis1985 وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng_kotp (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة لإنقطاعي الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل و هذا هو رابط الإسطوانة الأولى:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0e53g5/n/CD1_rar


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة لإنقطاعي الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل و هذا هو رابط الإسطوانة الأولى:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0e53g5/n/CD1_rar


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة لإنقطاعي الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل و هذا هو رابط الإسطوانة الأولى:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0e53g5/n/CD1_rar


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 أكتوبر 2009)

معذرة لإنقطاعي الفترة الماضية لظروف العمل و هذا هو رابط الإسطوانة الأولى:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a0e53g5/n/CD1_rar


----------



## KAMAL ABDELWAHED (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وأكثر من امثالك


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكَ اللهُ خيرَ الجزاءِ وأوفاهُ.
لم اكن أتخيل وجود مثل هذا الشرح على الشبكة!

​


----------



## eshibamegahed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

والله احنا مش عافين نودو جمايلك فين


----------



## م مصطفى حبيب (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اشعر بالفخر اني قد تتلمذت على يد الدكتور محمد عمر موسى في عالم التصميم الميكانيكي في جامعة المنيا وفعلا هذا الرجل اقل ما يقال عنه انه انسان بكل ما تحمله الكلمه من معنى وجزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء والشكر كل الشكر لاخونا almohandis1985 الذي قام بنشر هذه الماده العلمية حتى يتثنى للجميع الاستزاده في المعرفه والعلم


----------



## المهندس/محمد رأفت (9 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## medoyassin (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك أخي وجزيت خيرا*​


----------



## azzo (12 نوفمبر 2009)

شيء عظيم..... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HICHAM1982 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير اخوي الكريم وكثر الله من امثالك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم*​


----------



## radgem (16 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يكرمك .... انا منذ لحظه كتبت عن التصميم الهندسي والميكانيكي .... جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك 

جاري التنزيل ....


----------



## Al_Mohandes (17 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم
من يمكلك هذه الاسطوانات هل يمكن رفعها على الموقع التالي
http://d01.megashares.com/
لان موقع ميجا ابلود محظور في السعودية
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
​


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا إخواني و نفعني الله و إياكم بهذه الاسطوانات و أعانني على نشر العلم لم أكن أتوقع كل هذه الردود و لكن الحمد لله و إن شاء الله جاري رفع الكورس الخاص بالجامعة الأمريكية تحت إسم Heat treatment of industerial alloys & welded joints


----------



## almohandis1985 (6 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم AL_MOHANDES سأحاول رفع الأسطوانات مرة أخرى على الموقع المذكور أعلاه و لكن سيتطلب الكثير من الوقت فأرجو المعذرة و سأقوم بالرفع إبتداء من الاسطوانة الثانية إن شاء الله لأن الاسطوانة الاولى تم رفعها على موقع Sendspace منذ 4 أشهر تقريبا بالصفحة رقم 3 و تعمل بكفاءة حتى الآن و الله المستعان


----------



## mrengineer874 (6 فبراير 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس
_www.eng4free.co.cc_


----------



## melegy (6 فبراير 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسه:16:


----------



## محمد الفاتح جويلي (6 فبراير 2010)

أسطوانات ممتازة يا حبذا لو علي الميديا فير 
و لك ودي يا لذيذ


----------



## اسامة القاسى (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## almohandis1985 (9 فبراير 2010)

إخواني قمت برفع الاسطوانى الثانية على موقع الميديا فير و جاري رف البقية في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله وهذا رابط الاسطوانة الثانية:

http://www.mediafire.com/?3qmyxjkj4dt

و جاري رفع بقية الاسطوانات إن شاء الله أسألكم الدعاء جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## almohandis1985 (9 فبراير 2010)

و ده يا جماعة رابط الاسطوانة الثالثة:
http://www.mediafire.com/?my35n0czyjo


----------



## الوافد الجديد (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وجعله فى ميزان اعمالكم الصالحه 
والله الحاجه الى بتحصل فى الموقع ده من تعاون واجتهاد ومساعدة الاخرين بتقول ان امتنا لسه بخير وان العرب لسه مترابطين 
ياريت الى بيحصل فى الموقه ده يحصل فى كل حاجه تانيه
بجد كتر خيركم


----------



## almohandis1985 (14 فبراير 2010)

و ده رابط الاسطوانة الرابعة بس على الميجا شير لان الميديا فير مش بيقبل أكتر من 200 ميجا :

http://www.megashare.com/1808894


----------



## CrimiNal (14 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## almohandis1985 (15 فبراير 2010)

و ده يا باشمهندسين رابط الاسطوانة الأخيرة أسأل الله أن تعم الفائدة و أن يستفيد الجميع بإذن الله
و أسألكم الدعاء :
http://www.megashare.com/1811531


----------



## احمد موسى شلبي (1 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود السلجوقي (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hanyhaty (5 أبريل 2010)

والله يا باش مهندس تسلم ايدك 
انا كأن ايدى وقعت على كنز 
جزاك الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Eng-Faten (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جداً وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamedbadawy (5 أبريل 2010)

فى الواقع ده مجهود رائع بارك الله لك فى علمك و نفع به الغير في حياتك و مماتك و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك . 
ارجو منك رفع او وضع لنك للإسطوانه الثانيه علشان اللينك بتاعها مش شغال و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبو أنس الأنصاري (28 أبريل 2010)

Cd1:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=79WRB4WF

CD2:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZCJDZUFG

Cd3:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z7E1KEEE

Cd4:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PMBN5IC0

Cd5:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N86KWXN9​


----------



## الصوفى1 (28 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
واعزكم 
وزادكم من العلم


----------



## engsoqrat (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
فعلا عمل قيم جدااا ويستحق التقدير


----------



## kindheart186 (1 مايو 2010)

ررااااااااااااائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------

